# Avoir deux adresses ip locale sur la même carte réseau



## Logam (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Il m'arrive parfois de devoir faire une surchage ip sous windows pour acc&#233;der &#224; deux r&#233;seaux depuis une m&#234;me carte r&#233;seau.

Je cherche &#224; faire la m&#234;me chose sous Tiger mais je ne vois pas o&#249; sp&#233;cifier ma seconde adresse ip (exemple 192.168.0.1 et en m&#234;me temps 192.168.1.1). Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2006)

Dans ta configue r&#233;seau des prefs syst&#232;me, Afficher -> Configuration des ports r&#233;seau -> Nouveau et choisi ethernet, puis configure &#224; ta guise


----------



## Logam (6 Décembre 2006)

Génial, merci beaucoup.


----------

